# Pics/Results from SQOLOGY



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Our event this past Saturday was a huge success. We had 24 total competitors from 4 states and a steady flow of spectators.

Here are some pics from the event, followed by the results:








































































































































SQC

Rookie:
1st - Ben Kelch
2nd - Holly Edwards
3rd - Chris Anzelmo
4th - Brandon Schaa 
5th - Jason Johnson

Novice:
1st - Ben Anderson
2nd - Mark Williams
3rd - Dan Erickson
4th - Eric Frey

Amateur:
1st - Mike Dembs
2nd - Mario Surmacz
3rd - Phil Gibbs
4th - Richard Vedvik 
5th - Cameron Robbins 
6th - Gerard Feigl
7th - Eric Allen

Pro-Am:
1st - Bramouse Muhammad 
2nd - Bob Johann
3rd - Jeff van Leer 
4th - John Edwards

Pro1:
1st - Rick Nichols

Expert:
1st - Klifton Keplinger
2nd - Tom Meyers
3rd - Greg Weckerly

IQC

Novice:
1st - Mario Surmacz
2nd - Mark Williams
3rd - Jason Johnson
4th - Gerard Feigl 
5th - Ben Anderson

Street Stock:
1st - Bramouse Muhammad

Expert:
1st - Tom Meyers

Represented states included Illinois (16), Indiana (6), Iowa (1), and Wisconsin (1).

Congratulations and a huge THANK YOU to everyone for coming out to support this 2X event despite the overcast 50* weather. I hope to see you all again at our 3X event this September!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

benny z said:


>


Two things about this photo....
#1 this car was gorgeous! I hope to see it more
#2 in the background of the pic there is a dark red Dodge pickup. It is an unassuming work truck. It was also the Amateur class winner that is the best sounding truck I have heard in a very long time, and honestly one of the best sounding vehicles overall too. 

Beware of this one if you are an Amateur class competitor....


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

I am sooooo severely pissed off that I missed this event. Please make these events on weekends that are not the first weekend of the month for us weekend warriors that usually have drill on the first weekend of the month.

I literally missed three events on this one weekend. Damn and one was within 30 min of my house.....double damn!!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry to have miss this one. Looks like it was a great turnout with some stellar cars/setups.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

ndm said:


> I am sooooo severely pissed off that I missed this event. Please make these events on weekends that are not the first weekend of the month for us weekend warriors that usually have drill on the first weekend of the month.
> 
> I literally missed three events on this one weekend. Damn and one was within 30 min of my house.....double damn!!


Have you signed up for Slamology yet? Please check out the thread I have in this section and let me know. Pre-registration ends tomorrow night.

Also, we will be back in Sandwich again soon, unfortunately for you it will be on June 5. There will be more coming for that location, as well as one coming up on May 28 at Rich South HS in Richton Park in the south suburbs.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats Ben.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Ben did an awesome job  

We have a recording and Ben Z in action 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSn1y1qI8OE


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks again, guys.

Yes, Bob - that maroon Dodge work truck is shockingly good!  Could not be owned by a nicer person either. He's one of the hosting shop's customers who bought his speakers/amps from them a couple of years ago, then just recently (a few weeks ago) decided to get more serious about it and added the Sony high res deck and a Helix DSP Pro. The speakers are in locations you'd never suspect could pull off an image and it does...better than it should! Whoever tuned that thing deserves an award! lmao!

Mario - thanks for the video. But I hate you for posting it!  <3

Everyone else who missed it, but wanted to be there - PLEASE watch for an announcement about our 3X this September. Still nailing down the date and details - but it will be a go.

Also want to take time out to thank Greg Weckerly of Beyma for leading a seminar focused on learning about and becoming MECA judges after the event. Greg also won the Helix flat subwoofer raffle prize, but selflessly re-donated it to be raffled again.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Two things about this photo....
> #1 this car was gorgeous! I hope to see it more
> #2 in the background of the pic there is a dark red Dodge pickup. It is an unassuming work truck. It was also the Amateur class winner that is the best sounding truck I have heard in a very long time, and honestly one of the best sounding vehicles overall too.
> 
> Beware of this one if you are an Amateur class competitor....


#2, gotta love that kind of stuff.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

benny z said:


> Thanks again, guys.
> 
> Yes, Bob - that maroon Dodge work truck is shockingly good!  Could not be owned by a nicer person either. He's one of the hosting shop's customers who bought his speakers/amps from them a couple of years ago, then just recently (a few weeks ago) decided to get more serious about it and added the Sony high res deck and a Helix DSP Pro. The speakers are in locations you'd never suspect could pull off an image and it does...better than it should! Whoever tuned that thing deserves an award! lmao!
> 
> ...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Sure! There are HAT L8SE and L4SE, both in the doors...the L4SE is further back in the door (closer to the listener). HAT L1Pro RR tweeters are in the OEM locations in the pillars. There is a sub (Arc I think?) under the middle of the front seat.

You'd have to see it and hear it to understand the shock factor. You look at the speakers in the door - clearly not traditionally optimal...and not a clean/pretty install... Originally the install was budget-driven... But then the music starts and appears to be coming from the cowl with precision imaging. Great width, acceptable depth...tonality is ON POINT.

I'll see if I can get some pics of the system from the owner to share.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

benny z said:


> Sure! There are HAT L8SE and L4SE, both in the doors...the L4SE is further back in the door (closer to the listener). HAT L1Pro RR tweeters are in the OEM locations in the pillars. There is a sub (Arc I think?) under the middle of the front seat.
> 
> You'd have to see it and hear it to understand the shock factor. You look at the speakers in the door - clearly not traditionally optimal...and not a clean/pretty install... Originally the install was budget-driven... But then the music starts and appears to be coming from the cowl with precision imaging. Great width, acceptable depth...tonality is ON POINT.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some pics of the system from the owner to share.


I have eights and fives in the door and tweets in the sails. Would like to see some pics of where he has them mounted


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The subwoofer is a JL Audio 10" in a center console stealth box.

He also has two Arc Audio amps under the rear bench seat.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SoundQ SVT said:


> The subwoofer is a JL Audio 10" in a center console stealth box.


thank you for the correction.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Benny Z, Greg and Toby. Great turn out !!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

In for photos of the Ram install also please.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's the truck that does magical things it shouldn't be able to do.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Much nicer install than I was expecting in that truck. Love it!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in awe and wish there was a video of several songs being played via it to listen to. Yes that was my subtle way of hinting lol.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Its a memory Ben, 20 years from now, you will look back at this video and think... damn i was so young, wtf happen  !


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

benny z said:


> Here's the truck that does magical things it shouldn't be able to do.


I have not seen a mid/midbass setup like this in a long time. It reminds me of many installs I saw when I got started in car audio around 1990. I remember listening to several vehicles with similar speaker layouts and they sounded great. It's refreshing to see an install without mids in the kicks or on the a-pillars. With proper tuning many different speaker locations would still be in use today. 

For reference, I had one of the highest SQ scores in my class at the 1999 or 2000 IASCA Finals (the one in Oklahoma City) with 5-1/4" mids in the doors and 1" tweeters in the kicks, and no speaker was aimed at the listeners.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

A lot has to do with install,l and Hybrid speakers are very detailed and I don't think it takes a lot to get a proper tune. They are very neutral sounding machines.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Some what similar to what I did in my Ram


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Somewhat - yes. I was all bitching to the installer asking him wtf he was thinking with these speaker locations when he did the install 2+ years ago. He said hey - he did what he could within the budget. I did *not* think it could pull off the image it does. It isn't perfect - of course like any other vehicle it has some issues. BUT! It does much better than you'd ever expect.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would think there would be problems mounting to just the door card. Glad to see it work for him. After a good bit of tuning I feel I have got it to image well.

Would really like to try that Sony. I went a different route


----------

